# Roof patching



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

SG is trying to tell me that I should be able to replace 60 SF of shingles(which are on rotten sheeting), replace a cap shingle, and repair a leak around a chimney for the allowable($480 after discount).


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

What did you tell them?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Still formulating my response. I didn't call bid desk from site, so they said to go back and call from site with bid. I informed them that they already had my bid, then the response was it was only 60 SF and it should be able to be done within the allowable. 



rjconstructs said:


> What did you tell them?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

Tell them to do it for the allowable then


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

wildnwonderful said:


> Tell them to do it for the allowable then


Yup!!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Am I being unreasonable? Home is also about 2 hrs from me. Although the territory that I cover for SG is 1-3 hrs away from me currently. I figure after I send two guys up, materials, mileage, I'll break even at $480.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Am I being unreasonable? Home is also about 2 hrs from me. Although the territory that I cover for SG is 1-3 hrs away from me currently. I figure after I send two guys up, materials, mileage, I'll break even at $480.


I'll do it for $480 with your guys and then not pay you. I think I'll make a profit.:laughing:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

I wouldn't go up on a roof for anything less than $1k.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

I'll go up, but my margins go up. If it was a good customer I might do it. Otherwise my ladder isn't long enough.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Still formulating my response. I didn't call bid desk from site, so they said to go back and call from site with bid. I informed them that they already had my bid, then the response was it was only 60 SF and it should be able to be done within the allowable.


Remind them again that they have your bid and to call you back if that's what they decide to go with. 

SG's company song is the hook in Ludacris's "Low."


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

My estimator is coming up at $458.70. This does not include drip edge, ice guard, vents, steep pitch surcharge, braces, harness usage OR discounts, mileage and other P&P BS issues.

That does not include any chimney leaks neither....just the repairs with the shingles.


----------



## CSREO (Jun 16, 2012)

Not sure about your area, but for me 250-300 of that would go towards getting the permit and inspection fees covered (depending on the city).


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> SG is trying to tell me that I should be able to replace 60 SF of shingles(which are on rotten sheeting), replace a cap shingle, and repair a leak around a chimney for the allowable($480 after discount).


Couple of questions.

Will you be working over 16' above ground?

What is the pitch of the roof?

What type of shingles are needed? 3 tab, architectural, wood shake etc...

How big is the rotted sheathing area? WHat type of sheathing is currently there and how thick?

Is it only the sheathing that's rotted or is there other possible damage to the rafter(s) / truss(es)?

Are they asking you to replace a single cap shingle? I'm assuming you mean ridge cap.

What are they expecting for the chimney repair? Slap on some roofing mesh and cement, flashing replacement, etc?

Obviously, drive time????????????

All these things effect the cost.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Clean Sweep REO said:


> Not sure about your area, but for me 250-300 of that would go towards getting the permit and inspection fees covered (depending on the city).


You mean tax don't you??? That is just asinine to charge that kind of $$$$$ for a stinkin permit!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Why is a permit necessary to repair a roof?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

It is a specific trade that most states require licensing to complete. Also you need, depending on your state, specific insurance as well.

For me, I've roofed four or five roofs back when I did residential construction and I feel the risk is not worth the reward. For me, if a national wants me to go on a roof then I will need $1k just to pull my ladder out.

I also am not a fan of heights.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Framer53 said:


> Why is a permit necessary to repair a roof?


it streamlines the process of money going from your pocket to the cities,


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

72opp said:


> I also am not a fan of heights.









My workers comp DOES NOT cover roofing. Seriously it don't.

Thats what I tell the nats. And that they need to get a licensed and insured for roofing contractor.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

A couple cans of this and you'll be good to go :laughing::laughing:

https://www.getflexseal.com/?tag=im|sm|go|gn&a_aid=011&a_bid=a4cc8494


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

P3+ said:


> A couple cans of this and you'll be good to go :laughing::laughing:
> 
> https://www.getflexseal.com/?tag=im|sm|go|gn&a_aid=011&a_bid=a4cc8494


Awesome!!! Pitch that to a national.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds like the OP is concerned about losing Safeguard's business.
The old "If you can't do this roof then we'll have to go with another contractor that is dependable" spin.

If the sheeting is bad, they won't just take your word for it. They are going to require pics of the attic, or holes in the roof.

Wonder what it feels like to be so big you can just grab a contractor by the ankles and turn him upside down and shake all the pennies from his pocket.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Sounds like the OP is concerned about losing Safeguard's business.
> The old "If you can't do this roof then we'll have to go with another contractor that is dependable" spin.
> 
> If the sheeting is bad, they won't just take your word for it. They are going to require pics of the attic, or holes in the roof.
> ...


This is exactly my situation. A lot of you guys here don't understand the hold the nationals can have on contractors in some of these areas where there is a saturation of coverage. I know right away you say "well find other clients or work for Realtors direct" 
Again in a market that is saturated with P&P and REO contractors this is hard if not impossible to do. Taking it in the shorts on a job here or there in order to get all the other work that I can make a living from is just another cost of doing business for me. I'm not getting rich, however I am making a living and feeding my family of 4 while doing this. It does get very aggravating to say the least when these "low ball"situations come up, but what else can I do. In my area SG has 4 contractors all been with them 10 years plus with me at 5 years. If I refuse to complete a job or cherry pick them, I can close my doors because there is no loyalty and good on time work means nothing if a national has good coverage. Roofing is a big challenge as I am not very productive if high or steep. If I have to get a Roofing Contractor involved I come out even at best with the new “Marshall/Swift bid software the Nationals are using.

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I understand their hold because we have been there. Sucked up and swallowed all their garbage to be a good soldier. Got us nowhere. Did all the favors, the out of area jobs no one else wanted, the extras. 

Nationals like Safeguard cut off your work for no other reason than they got a new college kid in to run the department, or they lost your file. Couple months go by and they start sending you work again like nothing happened, and then the cycle repeats itself.


I don't mean to say it is easy to replace them, but relying on clowns like Safeguard is a death sentence. Eventually, the industry is going to change, and if they are your sole source of income, your going to go away too.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Absolutely agree. Not a day goes by that I don't take steps to expand beyond the Nats. Not good to have all your eggs in 1 basket no matter who the Customer is, Nationals or otherwise.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

My market is saturated with contractors and I still only work for agents and homeowners. Keep pushing for the agents. Ideas like montana has to go the extra mile for them will pay off. The agents just want this stuff done. Make it easy for them and they will get onboard. Provide them with a few extras(that the banks pays for anyway) and they will want you.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> My market is saturated with contractors and I still only work for agents and homeowners. Keep pushing for the agents. Ideas like montana has to go the extra mile for them will pay off. The agents just want this stuff done. Make it easy for them and they will get onboard. Provide them with a few extras(that the banks pays for anyway) and they will want you.


EXACTLY! Give net 45 days for payment so they can get reimbursed before they have to lay out $$$$. This has worked GREAT and honestly what do i have out on a re-key? A little time and a few lock pins and MAYBE a new lock if the P&P guy butchered one getting in on pre-foreclosure work. The free lockbox has also worked good as they don't have to go buy them. I have over 100 Lockboxes out at any given time. To date i have gotten every one of them back. Just a monthly visit goes a long ways. Gift cards to Famous Dave's at Christmas i'm sure didn't hurt. Also offer 24 hour service. I have only had a few late night and holiday calls on properties that Fannie is renting back to tenants but the agents know if they call me at any time i will answer the phone. As a small business owner i would be an idiot to turn the phone off at 5pm. Surround yourself with a good plumber & electrician that you can call at any hour as well....................


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> EXACTLY! Give net 45 days for payment so they can get reimbursed before they have to lay out $$$$. This has worked GREAT and honestly what do i have out on a re-key? A little time and a few lock pins and MAYBE a new lock if the P&P guy butchered one getting in on pre-foreclosure work. The free lockbox has also worked good as they don't have to go buy them. I have over 100 Lockboxes out at any given time. To date i have gotten every one of them back. Just a monthly visit goes a long ways. Gift cards to Famous Dave's at Christmas i'm sure didn't hurt. Also offer 24 hour service. I have only had a few late night and holiday calls on properties that Fannie is renting back to tenants but the agents know if they call me at any time i will answer the phone. As a small business owner i would be an idiot to turn the phone off at 5pm. Surround yourself with a good plumber & electrician that you can call at any hour as well....................


It's funny we do a lot of the same things. My business phone is always on and they will call after normal hours. Agents are a lot like us, there hours could be anytime and they like that from us also.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We have agents that come to us because we are a "one stop shop". They love being able to store one number for getting their properties, secured and ready for market. We are on call for them 24/7. They count on us to help them meet their own deadlines.
Then they refer others to us.

I am a small businessman and I quit answer the phone from Nationals a long time ago. There is no point in having a conversation with a Regional that can never be verified or proven. They call our office all of the time with their baloney. Nope, email it so you can't deny it later.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> email it so you can't deny it later.


Boy isn't that the truth!!!!!


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

I enjoy working for Safeguard. If you had a $600 allowable to fix a roof, wouldn't you use it? Same with dehumidifiers and sump pumps. You can walk out of an initial visit to a property with a good deal of money.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

$600 is $450 once they take their cut. OP said he couldn't fix the roof for the money they were paying, that is the issue. What you think you can do for $450 is different than what they expect, and whether you repair the roof for $4 of $400, you own it from that day out.


----------

